# Waterproof Vests



## jordanfstop (May 29, 2008)

Do you guys know of any good cheap vests with a decent amount of pockets good for EMS and that can take embroidery fairly well? Nothing like the tactical/SAR vests. Doesn't have to be EMS related, just something to carry a few items and to prevent skelly shoes from rubbing against my white shirt all day:glare::glare:.


----------



## Grady_emt (May 29, 2008)

Personally, I just fold the end of the pts cover sheet under their feet, doesnt cost a dime to me and works quite well.


----------



## jordanfstop (May 29, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> Personally, I just fold the end of the pts cover sheet under their feet, doesnt cost a dime to me and works quite well.



There's that too, but my white shirt still gets pretty filthy from everything accumulating. Also, it would be nice just to have something for core warmth ;p


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> Do you guys know of any good cheap vests with a decent amount of pockets good for EMS and that can take embroidery fairly well? Nothing like the tactical/SAR vests. Doesn't have to be EMS related, just something to carry a few items and to prevent skelly shoes from rubbing against my white shirt all day:glare::glare:.



Galls had an EMS vest.  Blue, yellow/green or orange are the 3 choices.  Has many pockets.


----------



## Jon (May 29, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Galls had an EMS vest.  Blue, yellow/green or orange are the 3 choices.  Has many pockets.


And if you spray paint it black and add velcro, you can call it a tactical vest!

Seriously... if you are looking for a vest for warmth... just find a decent vest somewhere... maybe even a thrift store, because that would be cheap. If you want to look like you are trying to bring MDA styling to the US... buy the Galls vest.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 29, 2008)

By a fishing vest.


----------



## jordanfstop (May 29, 2008)

Ugh, the last thing I want is one of those Galls vests.


----------



## Jon (May 29, 2008)

If you are looking for "just a vest" I know Galls has had a vest version of their 3-season jacket in the past. I've got a 5.11 liner with zip-off sleeves that I'll wear occasionally... but that's fleece and I try to NOT get it dirty.


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> Ugh, the last thing I want is one of those Galls vests.



You mean you don't want to look like a whacker?  We could get matching ones!!!! Be the whacker bros or something!


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You mean you don't want to look like a whacker?  We could get matching ones!!!! Be the whacker bros or something!



i want to join the club...do we get matching patches...serioulsy get a fishing vest like camera men and photographers wear.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 30, 2008)

go to ems(eastern moutain sports) and buy a fleece vest that matches your pants.

if yo plan on wearing an ems(emergency medical services) vest at work for street work, your going to look like a huge tool. sar/hi angle/ tactical ops would be another story. but for street work, your going to get laughed at.


----------



## jordanfstop (May 31, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You mean you don't want to look like a whacker?  We could get matching ones!!!! Be the whacker bros or something!



Dude, okay, let's do it! We'll look just like Hatzoloh!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 31, 2008)

*Vests!*

Another place to look for vests is a company called Our Designs.  They carry some pretty nice outer wear and it is not too pricey.  Hope this helps!


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 31, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> Do you guys know of any good cheap vests with a decent amount of pockets good for EMS and that can take embroidery fairly well? Nothing like the tactical/SAR vests. Doesn't have to be EMS related, just something to carry a few items and to prevent skelly shoes from rubbing against my white shirt all day:glare::glare:.



Listen you just want a cool vest to compete with our cool new rig MR. 4k LOL


----------



## jordanfstop (May 31, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Listen you just want a cool vest to compete with our cool new rig MR. 4k LOL




LISTEN BRYAN,

THAT'S MR. 4.8K TO YOU, SIR.

BTW, didn't that rig make you nearly bankrupt?


----------



## medicdan (Jun 20, 2008)

Jon said:


> If you want to look like you are trying to bring MDA styling to the US... buy the Galls vest.



I LOVE my mda vest although I look like a whacker and nobody understands the back. I like that it has a place for my steth and pens and the back pocket for notecards. What else would you need a vest for except for refectivity and Id?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 9, 2008)

*Vests, safety vests, and carrier vests*


I wear a North Face down vest for core warmth with three pockets, $6 at local good used store. For work, a used three-pocket vest with tougher outer lining, used to be for Mobil gas station attendants, $2 at local good used store. Reflective safety vests with special posckets are available in varying degrees of price and complexity; good to have rational sized and positioned pockets for radios etc. but usually NOT the warmest. Fishing vests, tool vests, camera vests...camera vests have too many tiny pockets, ditto most fishing vests, tool vests have not enough pockets for many folks and can look dorky with hanging hip pockets.
The secret to not looking "dorky" is to wear and use it seriously, and don't brag to people about all the tiny miniscule pockets.
Remember one of Murphy's Laws of Combat: The side with the simplest uniform wins.


----------

